# No impassibility in NIV rendering of Romans?



## Afterthought (Aug 18, 2010)

Quick question on the NIV version of Romans 1:25.


They exchanged the truth of God for a lie, and worshiped and served created things rather than the Creator—who is forever praised. Amen.(NIV)

For they exchanged the truth of God for a lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.(NASB)

because they exchanged the truth about God for a lie and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever! Amen.(ESV)


So I was wondering why the NIV uses the phrase "who is forever praised." Is this most accurate to the idea the Greek text was trying to convey? It strikes me as odd considering the other translations have "blessed forever" and considering that "blessed forever" makes it very easy to deduce impassibility--or so I think.


----------



## Whitefield (Aug 18, 2010)

The Greek word translated either "blessed" or "praised" is ἐυλογητος (eulogetos) an adjective which literally would mean "well spoken of."


----------



## Grimmson (Aug 18, 2010)

εὐλογητός (yoo-log-ay-tos') is an adjective (in agreement in case, number, and gender with ὅς-meaning who) that not only has the meaning of blessed, but also as well spoken of or praised. The word blessed can mean imply to one that is highly favored and worthy of veneration within a worshipful or respectful manner. Examples are the following:

Luke 1:68 εὐλογητὸς κύριος ὁ θεὸς τοῦ Ἰσραήλ, ὅτι ἐπεσκέψατο καὶ ἐποίησεν λύτρωσιν τῷ λαῷ αὐτοῦ
Blessed be the Lord God of Israel, for he has visited and redeemed his people- ESV

Praise be to the Lord, the God of Israel, because he has come and has redeemed his people.-NIV

1 Peter 1:3 Εὐλογητὸς ὁ θεὸς καὶ πατὴρ τοῦ κυρίου ἡμῶν Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ, ὁ κατὰ τὸ πολὺ αὐτοῦ ἔλεος ἀναγεννήσας ἡμᾶς εἰς ἐλπίδα ζῶσαν δι' ἀναστάσεως Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ ἐκ νεκρῶ
Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead,-ESV

Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! In his great mercy he has given us new birth into a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead,-NIV

2 Corinthians 11:31 ὁ θεὸς καὶ πατὴρ τοῦ κυρίου Ἰησοῦ οἶδεν, ὁ ὢν εὐλογητὸς εἰς τοὺς αἰῶνας, ὅτι οὐ ψεύδομαι.
The God and Father of the Lord Jesus, he who is blessed forever, knows that I am not lying. –ESV

The God and Father of the Lord Jesus, who is to be praised forever, knows that I am not lying. –NIV

I do not have a problem with the word praised for the translation in Romans 1:25 because I think it really clarifies the meaning, as does New Living Version, and that is set in the context of worship and the esteemed position of God who worthy of such verses the idols that exist; creating a contrast from the true God to the lie created by man. It is saying the same thing as the other versions in my opinion, just in a simpler manner for the reader.


----------



## MW (Aug 18, 2010)

The attempt to derive the meaning of the word from its etymology is not very constructive. Context is very important, and in this context Paul's statement is intended to counteract any suggestion that God could be "changed" by the actions of men. In order for the statement to be counteractive it must refer to God's transcendence. So John Murray: "It is an affirmation to the effect that transcendent blessedness belongs to God and the implication is that the dishonour done by men does not detract from this intrinsic and unchangeable blessedness -- God is blessed for ever" (Commentary on Romans, 1:46). On this basis it is quite correct to understand the statement as bearing on the subject of divine impassibility.


----------



## Afterthought (Aug 19, 2010)

Rather interesting there. I suppose it is like how when we use the words "web" or "mouse" in more ways than the meaning they are derived from. I'm having a little trouble seeing the context that way though I see a clue where Paul calls God the Creator just before calling Him "blessed forever" (though I can kind of see it in Romans 9:5) and from the Murray quote, but I'm sure you're more well read on this than I am. I'll keep looking.


----------

